# 3D Drucker



## Jungerjäger (6. Oktober 2016)

Man soll ja mit der Zeit gehen und ich habe mir gedacht ich drucke mal einen Wobbler aus dem 3D Drucker aus .

Der Drucke wird heute fertig gestellt und dann kann es an das verkleben und bemalen beginnen .

Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht und kann davon berichten .

Es gibt dann Bilder die Tage noch .


----------



## Seele (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Jupp, hab mal ein paar gedruckt, aber habs dann wieder sein lassen weil ich andere Projekte hatte. Man sollte verschiedene Kammern mit einbauen dann kann man den Wobbler besser ausbleien. Haltbarkeit ist natürlich durch das feste Material super. Und wer gut mit CAD umgehen kann, dem sind natürlich keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## fischbär (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Ja, es gibt auch im Besenstiel Thread gedruckte Wobbler. Ich habe es gemacht, aber bin dann anhand der superbilligen Chinawobbler davon abgekommen. Es lohnt einfach kaum.
Noch dazu, ist es nicht trivial einen Wobbler zu drucken. Das geht schon bei der Tauchschaufel los, die dann materialfarben ist, geht mit Halterungen für Haken und Vorfach weiter und hört beim präzisen Ausbleien nicht auf.
Mein Fazit war, dass es eine gute Sache ist, um exakt einen ganz bestimmten Wobbler in praktisch unbegrenzter Stückzahl immer wieder bauen zu können. Viel mehr Sinn habe ich nicht drin gesehen.
In USA hat sogar mal einer ne Firma mit der Idee aufgemacht. Ist Pleite gegangen...


----------



## Seele (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 3D Drucker*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt auch im Besenstiel Thread gedruckte Wobbler. Ich habe es gemacht, aber bin dann anhand der superbilligen Chinawobbler davon abgekommen. Es lohnt einfach kaum.
> Noch dazu, ist es nicht trivial einen Wobbler zu drucken. Das geht schon bei der Tauchschaufel los, die dann materialfarben ist, geht mit Halterungen für Haken und Vorfach weiter und hört beim präzisen Ausbleien nicht auf.
> Mein Fazit war, dass es eine gute Sache ist, um exakt einen ganz bestimmten Wobbler in praktisch unbegrenzter Stückzahl immer wieder bauen zu können. Viel mehr Sinn habe ich nicht drin gesehen.
> In USA hat sogar mal einer ne Firma mit der Idee aufgemacht. Ist Pleite gegangen...


 

 Genau so ist es.


----------



## donak (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Man baut auch keine Köder, weil es billiger ist. Das ist es nämlich definitiv nicht.


----------



## fischbär (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Du vielleicht nicht. Ich schon. Und es kann sehr wohl billiger sein als 15 Euro Wobbler. Die Plastik kostet 5 Cent und die Haken 1 Euro. Was soll da teuer sein, wenn man eh einen 3d drucker hat?


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Ein gedruckter Wobbler hat keine Seele,so einfach ist das und ein fertiger body ist noch lange kein gut laufender wobbler.Da gehört noch ein bischen mehr dazu.


----------



## fischbär (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Na da kommt dann die Seele rein [emoji1]


----------



## noob4ever (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Ladet doch mal ein paar Bilder von den gedruckten Tierchen hoch. Bin mal gespannt wie die aussehen und laufen.
Gruß


----------



## raubfisch22 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

So sehen "meine" gedruckten Rohlinge aus... 

Vorlage ist im Internet und gibt es bei Sthone!
Fertige Modelle Kann man sich auch auf "YouTube" anschauen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

@ raubfisch 


GOILOMAT!

Mann kann schon schöneSachen bauen 

Mir würden als erstes Rutenauflagen einfallen oder Kleinteile nach meiner Fasson!
Hab leider nicht das nötige kleingeld für n Drucker! Schade


----------



## raubfisch22 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Hallo Herman,

die Kosten nicht mehr die Welt... 
Ich habe den "Makerbot Clone" und der hat schon eine recht beachtliche Qualität.
Und das Filament kostet auch nicht viel für den. |supergri

Und ja man kann schon einiges damit machen. 

I LOVE MY CTC


----------



## Slick (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Habe mir den Ultimaker Clone geholt,kam letzte Woche 360-370 mit Zoll.

Muss ich noch aufbauen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/larg..._5&btsid=af513ae6-d2b5-4e47-8a83-ee8badd1f5f3


----------



## raubfisch22 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Bau auf und dann viel Spaß beim Basteln #6

PS der Sthone hat schon echt gute Vorlagen ... (Inkl. Lackierschablonen)


----------



## Slick (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Danke,

habe mir denn Drucker auch nur fürs angeln zugelegt.


----------



## fischbär (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Fürs Angeln habe ich in letzter Zeit auch das eine oder andere gedruckt. Z.B. H-Bojen. Die sind sonst immer so unverschämt teuer. Und Phantome fürs Echolot, entsprechend einer bestimmten Fisch/Schwimmblasengröße. Da kann ich sehr schön mein Sonar kalibrieren.
Günstige vernünftige Drucker gibt's übrigens auch ohne den Zoll-Ärger:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Anet-3D-Druc...998705?hash=item3ad6bfd2b1:g:V1MAAOSwUKxYbid5


----------



## raubfisch22 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Stell mal ein paar Bilder rein... =)

und japp, PLA lässt sich wahrscheinlich super damit verarbeiten.


----------



## noob4ever (9. April 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*



raubfisch22 schrieb:


> So sehen "meine" gedruckten Rohlinge aus...
> 
> Vorlage ist im Internet und gibt es bei Sthone!
> Fertige Modelle Kann man sich auch auf "YouTube" anschauen.




Sehen super aus.... aber gibts da nicht was durchsichtiges?


----------



## fischbär (9. April 2017)

*AW: 3D Drucker*

Durchscheinend ja, durchsichtig nicht wirklich. Nur mit SLA.


----------

